# Nasal/sinus endoscopy implant



## bar2ty@yahoo.com (Dec 23, 2015)

1. Nasal/sinus endoscopy performed. Propel intersect(dis solvable implant to dispense mometasone furoate) was used on rt and lt.  What code is used for implant, is it s1090???

2. Do we code for posisep (nasal splint) or it included in procedure.  If we code separately, what code to use, is it 30220???


----------

